# Turning tools



## Snettymakes (4 Jan 2022)

I recently picked up an AC370 lathe which I've been having good fun with. I've really struggled with sharpening the various turning tools that my FIL passed down to me so I gave up (for the time being) and turned my attention to carbide tips. I experimented with just buying the replacement tips and fashioning some tools with brass rod and some spare handles, with which I been having good success with turning walking sticks (the reason I bought it) and bowls (an unexpected delight).

I realise that these Heath Robinson tools aren't going to last (mostly due to the flex/vibration, but particularly due to snapping the end off one yesterday) and have been looking at buying replacements but I'm appalled by the price for what seems to me to be a bit of steel bar and a handle. Can somebody tell me what I'm missing that justifies such prices? Or better still, point me towards a cheap alternative?

I'll address my inability to sharpen tools at a later date, so please, lets not get in to that just now .


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Jan 2022)

Use bright mild steel for your carbide tools, it's not much different to brass to thread. You can make skews and scrapers from hss bar from Amazon or ebay - 10mm round bar makes good skews.
For gouges just accept you pay your money - Sorby, Henry Taylor, Hamlet, Crown, RP are good. I suspect most would say Ashley Iles are as good as anything. All my new stuff is Crown cryo - there isn't much difference in price between them and the others. It is rather pointless buying top class gouges if you haven't the facilities to grind them properly, though.





__





sourcingmap 10mmx200mm HSS High Speed Steel Carbide Bars for CNC Lathe : Amazon.co.uk: Business, Industry & Science


Free delivery and returns on all eligible orders. Shop sourcingmap 10mmx200mm HSS High Speed Steel Carbide Bars for CNC Lathe.



smile.amazon.co.uk





You can probably find it cheaper.


----------



## clogs (4 Jan 2022)

I quite like stainless steel for the shafts.....looks n feels good and of course no rust....and a nice weight....
not hard to get it shaped to take the carbide insert...
handles what ever u want.....
I'll be turning some big bowls and platters from large'ish root balls by the end of this year and my turning gouges etc will be carbide tipped, home made and be as big as spear's.....


----------



## Snettymakes (4 Jan 2022)

ok, so right thinking, wrong material. I ordered some stainless steel.

I still can't get my head around the prices.


----------



## Dalboy (5 Jan 2022)

I know that some of the tools work out expensive but they are a good investment I have still got and occasionally use my original Robert Sorby bowl gouge yes it is a little short now and it is over 10 years old, I have since replaced it with another. You at least get a tool that once you have learnt how to sharpen will last.


----------



## Snettymakes (5 Jan 2022)

I do intend to make use of the turning tools my FIL gave me (among which were a huge roughing gouge and an even bigger skew), but I don't want the time (and cost) it takes me to sharpen them adequately to stop me using the lathe. The carbide tools have allowed me to get going and I already feel pretty comfortable churning out bowls.

I'll certainly be investing in a small arsenal of bowl gauges in due course.


----------



## rob1693 (5 Jan 2022)

I have a set of 3 Glen teagle carbide turning tools square round and diamond detail I never use them £80 if interested pm me


----------



## transatlantic (5 Jan 2022)

Are they that expensive? when you consider the costs of buying the raw steel and that they're made in the UK (for most brands), they're not so bad. Also don't forget that you need to heat treat it too if making them yourself.

For most hobbyists, a new turning tool will probably last them a lifetime. Assuming you have a good sharpening technique and aren't grinding the heck out of them each time you sharpen. So a much a better investment than carbide in my opinion.

I would pick up a set and go from there. You'll see a lot of people say to not buy a set as you won't use them all. I don't think that is true at all. Any good 5-6 piece set will contain tools that you WILL use.


----------



## Snettymakes (5 Jan 2022)

rob1693 said:


> I have a set of 3 Glen teagle carbide turning tools square round and diamond detail I never use them £80 if interested pm me



I may have taken you up on that if I hadn't just ordered the steel to make my own. Thanks for the offer though, that would have been a nice deal.



transatlantic said:


> Are they that expensive? when you consider the costs of buying the raw steel and that they're made in the UK (for most brands), they're not so bad. Also don't forget that you need to heat treat it too if making them yourself.



I'm hoping that you're confusing me complaining about the cost of carbide tools (effectively a piece of minimally shaped steel with a handle) with the cost of turning chisels, which I absolutely understand the price of. Presumably you're not saying that I need to heat treat the steel for carbide tools?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jan 2022)

The last heavyweight ones I made were made from these .................. no vibrations whatsoever.









0.562", 14mm, 17mm Hex Mild Steel Bar ends EN1A Leaded x 5 | eBay


Bundles of 5 unused bars, left over from the end of a machined full length.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Snettymakes (5 Jan 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> The last heavyweight ones I made were made from these .................. no vibrations whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



14 or 17mm?


----------



## transatlantic (5 Jan 2022)

Snettymakes said:


> I'm hoping that you're confusing me complaining about the cost of carbide tools (effectively a piece of minimally shaped steel with a handle) with the cost of turning chisels, which I absolutely understand the price of. Presumably you're not saying that I need to heat treat the steel for carbide tools?



Nope, I was just talking about traditional tools. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Tris (5 Jan 2022)

Sounds like you've solved the immediate problem so for the next stage take a look at one of these:








Chisel Sharpening Jig Gouges & Fingernail Woodturning 2 in 1 Jig | eBay


These adjustable, sharpening tool rest, works with your wheel grinder tool to obtain a sharp and accurate edge. It is easy to use and can be adjusted to suit the angle you need. Simply screw or clamp the sharpening jig onto the side of your work top then adjust the jig to suit your desired angle.



www.ebay.co.uk





Then search YouTube for 'Lyle on sharpening' and you'll be pretty well sorted


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Jan 2022)

Snettymakes said:


> 14 or 17mm?


17mm. The end is nearly pointed but they are so solid and heavy there's no vibration. The first ones I did were round steel, but I thought I'd give hex a try - it sits nicely flat but can be turned to another flat if needed. Seems to work fine. The lighter one would be fine, though, for a slightly smaller tool.


----------



## Jameshow (5 Jan 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> The last heavyweight ones I made were made from these .................. no vibrations whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you make the tip attachment?

Cheers James


----------



## Chisteve (6 Jan 2022)

Metal files can also be used they need work though to grind to shape can be brought cheaply though


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Jan 2022)

They are danderous - they need tempering.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Jan 2022)

Jameshow said:


> How did you make the tip attachment?
> 
> Cheers James


I sawed down the ends and through the sides then tapped the hole, rounding all the edges with flap discs. I'll get a pic. for you later, I have some other pics. to take.


----------



## JBaz (6 Jan 2022)

I think you need to buy gouges, as making them would be quite difficult, but for the most part I buy cheap Chinese TC tools with no handles and make the handles on the lathe.






I've used the wood from packing cases and plugged the nail holes. The ferrules are offcuts from 28mm copper pipe. They aren't showpieces, but they do the job and could produce showpieces (if I were good enough!).






Other than that I look for used chisels at farmers markets and the like. I hear that some people even grind and re-handle old files to use on the lathe, but I've only reshaped some used ones to do specific things.

Good luck.


----------



## Adam W. (6 Jan 2022)

That's very tidy @JBaz


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Jan 2022)




----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Jan 2022)

Jigsaw for scale. The three cutters (the other one diamond shaped) are Chinese - not much over a fiver.


----------



## Topcat32 (11 Jan 2022)

Snettymakes said:


> I still can't get my head around the prices.



if you want a cheap hobby, woodturnings not for you, take up jogging, seriously, its like fishing half the things you get are for catching fish the other half for catching the angler im sure half the tools are made in the same way , you see you tube video's of workshops stacked to the roof with 100s of chisels, and a whole hosts of expensive items , ask them and i bet they say they use about 5 chisels for 95% of there work, im thinning out my shop as i been caught before, for carbide i got a cheap set of chinese chisels 4 of them for about 60 quid the tips are not the best but as thy dull i buy good tips same as you can get on a £200 easywood chisel, after all you only cut with the tip not the handle, depending on what you want to turn buy a couple of good HSS gouges from any well known manufacture, thin parting tool you can make from a old thick hacksaw blade, also look on auction sites, i picked up a lovely Ashley Iles gouge for 18 quid doesn't look like its been used & 65 new, the expense in the HSS chisels is in the grade of steel and the tempering of it


----------



## treeturner123 (11 Jan 2022)

He who has the most tools wins!!!

Phil


----------

